# Very small chainring with Saint's



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

I always felt like 34/17 or even 32/16 was to big. So im now running 24/12


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice. You can get one of those Truvativ Trials bashguards or cut something down or machine out something. But... only if that's your thing. I would run a bash just so that I wouldn't destroy that spider and so it wouldn't get hung up on things.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Got me beat by 1 tooth up front. I am running a 25, guess I will have to look into an 18-9 or 16-8 setup.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Im actually trying to run 22/11 but I cant find the right 11 tooth.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

11t is supposed to sit at the end of the freehub. You might have to do some filing.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Im gonna have to file or find thin spacers.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

why don't you sell your saints and just get a bmx crank and sprocket?


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

quickfeet18 said:


> why don't you sell your saints and just get a bmx crank and sprocket?


Do you want to buy them?. I dont have the money and BMX cranks do not offer any big advantage.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

RYAN E said:


> Im gonna have to file or find thin spacers.


I don't think you will find an 11 that will slide on a cassete. An your spacers are already too thick for that 12. You will see chain marks in them very soon.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

well buy running only the inner ring you are already running too low a ratio for those cranks and hub. they are not designed for micro gearing. that small a sprocket on that crankset defeats the purpose because instead of hitting the chainring you will just hit the crank.
I could get a geisha freecoaster (the MTB version) and a set of Hindenburg cranks with like a 22 tooth for you for like 160


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

How do you like that gear ratio? Does it work well for most urban rides?


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

A Grove said:


> How do you like that gear ratio? Does it work well for most urban rides?


I've only used it one day but everything seems to be fine.


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

I was just thinking about why 26" bikes don't run small gearing. I understand with the wide cassette hub, but aren't some bikes designed to take a BMX hub? BMX can run a 9T in the back and I think 25T is fairly common up front. 

Hey Ryan I have a set of chrome tubular BMX cranks I'm willing to get rid of pretty cheap.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

If you look at the new school 26" street/park bikes, most of them have smaller chainrings. 
Keep in mind, the size of one is irrelevant to the actual gearing, the important number is the DIFFERENCE between the two (front and rear). Divide the # of teeth in the front by the # in the back, and you get the GEAR RATIO. 2:1 is very common, but a little light, in my opinion. (with 26" wheels)
Anything between 2:1 and 2.3:1 is pretty good for street/trails.


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll have to dig up a ratio chart I got years ago. It states the ratio and gear sizes for different wheels, mounted with different size tires. It is a little old and may not go up to the size tires used today, but should be good reference. I know generally for every tooth on a 20" freewheel you have to adjust 3T on your chainring. Old school BMX gearing 16-44 then flip flop hubs came out 15-41 then cassette hubs 14-39,13-36,12-33,11-31,10-28,9-25. Whats next to become so popular? Shaft drive?


----------



## bbaction (Jan 29, 2007)

Waiting for RAD 2 said:


> Shaft drive?


Haha shaft drive, you'd have a ring and pinion in place of the bottom bracket


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

bbaction said:


> Haha shaft drive, you'd have a ring and pinion in place of the bottom bracket


https://www.dynamicbicycles.com/

or


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Waiting for RAD 2 said:


> I'll have to dig up a ratio chart I got years ago. It states the ratio and gear sizes for different wheels, mounted with different size tires. It is a little old and may not go up to the size tires used today, but should be good reference.


We gots the internets now. :thumbsup:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I was looking at something similar for my Saint set-up. My Chameleon is set up with a 32-18 with 26" tires. I am replacing the frame with a Blk Mrkt Riot and swapping everything over. I was thinking of going smaller but agree that Saints are not meant for using only the smaller ring.

So I will put them on and see how it is. I don't have a problem with hitting the ring so I may just leave it. I am also building up a SS wheelset with a Woodman set of hubs. Rear will be SS at 135mm spacing so I can add just about any cog size. Plan on keeping the 18 though...

Pics:


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

speaking of micro drive i might switch my bike to 20/9 . but im also running bmx cranks and if i switch it i will be running a profile ss rear hub.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

now you're taking your weight weenie-ness to a whole different level. that just looks plain retarded and i'm sure the weight savings is next to nothing...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I just picked up a pair of Shadow Conspiracy BMX cranks and a micro drive 24. Going to sell the Saints. Building up a SS rear Woodman hub and using a 24/14 to start with. 

Currently at a 1:1.78 ratio with the 32/18. Going to a 24/14 will be a 1:1.71. basically the same...


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Just stick to 2:1 gearing. It has always beeen the most well rounded gearing for Dj's and the skatepark .


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

RYAN E said:


> Just stick to 2:1 gearing. It has always beeen the most well rounded gearing for Dj's and the skatepark .


For skirts and fairies. You missed a rad DJ sesh yesterday.


----------

